# Driving in Florida



## ipod (Jul 5, 2012)

I intend on visiting Florida with a large group, about 15 of us. For this we will need a 15 seat minibus (minivan).
My problem is this, I passed my driving test in the UK in 1998, this means my license has a few restrictions on it, one of them, that I can only drive a vehicle with a maximum of 8 seats. Would this restriction still be in place when I hire a vehicle in Florida, or does Florida Law take president over my UK restriction.
I have contacted DVLA, they didn't know and told me to contact Florida DHSMV. This I did. They sent a mail stating,
"To operate a vehicle that holds 15 or more passengers requires a cdl class C license. If you are coming from another State/Country you are eligible to operate on that license for up to 6 months and then you will be required to obtain a Floirda license. While operating on your out of state/country license it must be equivlent to Florida's class C license and the information is as follows: Class C Requirements - To operate vehicles transporting placard amounts of hazardous materials, or vehicles designed to transport more than 15 persons including the driver with a Gross Vehicle Weight Rating of less than 26,001 lbs, then Class C license is needed. With the exception of a school passenger van / bus, no Pre - Trip is required. Exams Required: General Knowledge test Air Brakes if applicable CDL Road Skills Test Applicable exams for desired endorsements "
This has left me none the wiser.
Could anyone please tell me if I would be able to drive the required vehicle on my current license, or would I need to take a minibus test in the UK before visiting. This test is quite in depth, and expensive, and may cause us to change our plans.
Please help.
Iam.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

DMV explains it rather plainly - you need a valid license allowing you to operate a vehicle being able to seat more then 15, then you can take the FL test. 
For my information - which minivan seats 15? Thank you.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

most rental companies have no problem with you renting these 
a friend of mine did the same thing last year ..but wished he had got two smaller van to avoid the argements of different destination 
Orlando 15 Passenger Van Rentals


----------



## ipod (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you for your replies. 
I'm affraid I dont know the exact type of vehicle. My freids wife is dealing with the bookings, but there does appear to be a couple, I just need be able to drive it legally. I dont want to arrive at the car hire just to be told my license didn't cover it.
I did get the part about *more* than 15 passengers I would need a different class license, its the fact that in the UK my license only covers me to 8 Passengers, and whether the Florida authorities allow me to drive the extra 7.
The suggestion of 2 smaller minivans may be a good idea, would help with group being able to do seperate things, and make parking a bit easier.
Thank you for taking the time to reply.
Iam.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

ipod said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> I'm affraid I dont know the exact type of vehicle. My freids wife is dealing with the bookings, but there does appear to be a couple, I just need be able to drive it legally. I dont want to arrive at the car hire just to be told my license didn't cover it.
> I did get the part about *more* than 15 passengers I would need a different class license, its the fact that in the UK my license only covers me to 8 Passengers, and whether the Florida authorities allow me to drive the extra 7.
> The suggestion of 2 smaller minivans may be a good idea, would help with group being able to do seperate things, and make parking a bit easier.
> ...


once you decide who to use ..you could always email and ask


----------

